# Problema microfono su Dell Inspiron 9400

## R1zZ1

Fino ad un anno fa il microfono registrava perfettamente tramite il jack mic della scheda audio integrata ed usavo anche skype. Successivamente ho acquistato delle cuffie usb e anche con quelle nessun problema, ora sono tornato all'uso di cuffie normali con jack ma la registrazione tramite microfono funziona malissimo, con un audio risultante gracchiante ed incomprensibile.

Cosa è successo nel frattempo al modulo alsa snd-hda-intel per Sigmatel STAC9200? Sono tornato indietro dal kernel 2.6.33 al 2.6.27 senza risolvere e anche col modulo esterno alsa-driver-1.0.22 (hard-masked e con gli ultimi kernel nemmeno si compila più) nessun risultato.

Sotto windows il mic funziona perfettamente, dunque il problema sta nel modulo alsa, built-in o esterno...

Come posso reinstallare alsa 1.0.16? Forse era con questa versione che funzionava tutto perfettamente.

----------

## Onip

io so solo che con le mie snd-hda-intel ho dovuto penare parecchio perchè funzionassero in modo decente. In pratica si tratta di avere il driver come modulo e di passargli le giuste opzioni al caricamento, nei sorgenti del kernel ci dovrebbe essere un po' più di documentazione (/usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/) e anche su google. Prova a buttarci un occhio

----------

## R1zZ1

Ho provato diverse opzioni da inserire nel file /etc/modprobe.conf (dell-m27, ref, auto, 3stack, 5stack....) sempre con lo stesso risultato e tra l'altro con questo errore all'avvio del modulo:

```
Unknown hardware: HDA-Intel SigmaTel STAC 9200 Hardware is initialized using a guess method
```

Il playback è buono, nulla da dire e ha sempre funzionato, il problema è sto microfono che registra proprio malissimo.

Sto per rassegnarmi ricomprando un paio di cuffie USB...che paradossalmente funzionano senza problemi, cosa che mi ha sorpreso molto.

C'è un modo per rimettere su una vecchia versione di Alsa, tipo la 1.0.16?

----------

